
Running Go CLI Programs in the Browser - Bella-Xiang
https://www.arp242.net/wasm-cli.html
======
tjpnz
I'm currently in the process of porting my 2048 Solver - a few things I've
observed:

\- Threading isn't currently supported so don't expect great performance from
code leveraging go routines.

\- CPU heavy code tanks rendering so definitely consider wrapping your WASM
logic inside a web worker.

\- You may need to pause execution to allow any JS event handlers you've
defined to fire.

